# Lets see them Muffler mod pics



## JeffandJess4806 (Jan 20, 2008)

I would like to see pics of diffrent Muffler mod pics, post the pics and let us know what the mUffler goes on. lets keep this to only Muffler pics and talk

Here is mine on my Husky 55







Here is a pic of the one i bought from another member here for my J red 2152


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is my 55 and my 670 JohnnyRed









The 670 is LOUD


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Jan 20, 2008)

I would like to see a pic of a 5100s muffler too so I can save it for when I buy mine


----------



## oldirty (Jan 20, 2008)

where are you getting that shotgun barrel muffler? i neeeeeed on for my 371.


----------



## JeffandJess4806 (Jan 20, 2008)

oldirty said:


> where are you getting that shotgun barrel muffler? i neeeeeed on for my 371.


Freakingstang


I got it from "Freakingstang" He's a member on here


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 20, 2008)

oldirty said:


> where are you getting that shotgun barrel muffler? i neeeeeed on for my 371.



That was one of my creations. I do have a 371/372 double barrel muffler at work, I can snag pics of it. 

I like the looks of them, but there is no spark arrestors in them


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 20, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> I would like to see a pic of a 5100s muffler too so I can save it for when I buy mine



I can take a pic of mine, but it looks stock....lol I opened up the muffler by splitting the halves, taking out the cage and opening up the stock outlet. Looks stock, until you fire it up...lol


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are a couple pics to get you started...


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 20, 2008)

*My Fish Gill mufflers*



*MS361 *






*440/460*






*066/660 *


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## oldirty (Jan 20, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> I like the looks of them, but there is no spark arrestors in them



and? lol

great pics. thanks


----------



## ispansco (Jan 20, 2008)

My muffler mod *346xp*


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 20, 2008)

*nice red X's*



ispansco said:


> My muffler mod *346xp*



Nice! It wouldn't show them at first, but it is now.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's mine. 359


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 20, 2008)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> Here's mine. 359



Wow, I wouldn't worry about putting a muffler mod on a saw with a chain that loose!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is one from DN on a 357/359


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Jan 20, 2008)

Yea i know but that was back when i always thought you were suppose to loosen the chain when not using for a while. I think i need to throw that pic away. I catch it from someone all the time! lol


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 20, 2008)

This is the muffler mod on one of my 084's....





.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 20, 2008)

066/660 DP cover




.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 20, 2008)

This is on my 372xpg


----------



## JeffandJess4806 (Jan 20, 2008)

There sure are some nice Mufflers posted, I have always been a fan of the shotguns, O wait I like guns maybe thats why. Guns are another bad habbit of mine


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 20, 2008)

*029 Super*

Easy Mod. Made a big difference. The outer muffler shell behind this cover matches this hole, so its a straight-through exhaust.


----------



## JeffandJess4806 (Jan 20, 2008)

I would like to see some 7900 mods opcorn:


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 20, 2008)

*2*



JeffandJess4806 said:


> I would like to see some 7900 mods opcorn:



There are already 2 7900 mod pics here. The one DB shotgun mod and the welded washer with spark arresting screen mod, just look for the dolmar dawgs.


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 20, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> There are already 2 7900 mod pics here. The one DB shotgun mod and the welded washer with spark arresting screen mod (CU's), just look for the dolmar dawgs.



I think his saw is still in the box so he doesn't know what it looks like. But, he KNOWS he needs to mod his muffler to be a kewl dood!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 20, 2008)

JeffandJess4806 said:


> I would like to see some 7900 mods opcorn:



Just because it isn't red, doesn't mean it is not a 7900


----------



## JeffandJess4806 (Jan 20, 2008)

you guys are funny, I seen them and i know the Makita's are Dolmar's, I like the DB muffler and the Makita one sofar, but i'm sure there are others.........


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 20, 2008)

*lol*



Four Paws said:


> I think his saw is still in the box so he doesn't know what it looks like. But, he KNOWS he needs to mod his muffler to be a kewl dood!



LOL, you quoted the F-ed up post of mine. I thaught the welded washer one was of cu's, then I seen the husky dawgs and went oh S:censored: t and changed it but you beat me to it.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 20, 2008)

JeffandJess4806 said:


> you guys are funny, I seen them and i know the Makita's are Dolmar's, I like the DB muffler and the Makita one sofar, but i'm sure there are others.........



*SEARCH*


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 20, 2008)

*rep*



Freakingstang said:


> *SEARCH*



I'd rep you if I could!lol:greenchainsaw:


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jan 21, 2008)

I've posted this before but it fits in this thread. I saw a picture of Freakingstang's double barrel design and asked another builder to do one. Runs and sounds great!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 21, 2008)

361.






7900.


----------



## Nikko (Jan 23, 2008)

Fresh from Walker's shop and back home on the 2100 again - I'm itchin' to fire it, but I don't want to scare the neighbourhood


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 24, 2008)

It will be interesting to see how long the rubber stays on the handle!


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 24, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing Andy...

Some muffler "mods" just don't make sense to me...

But... again, that is just me. A lot of them seem pointless.

Gary


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 24, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I was thinking the same thing Andy...
> 
> Some muffler "mods" just don't make sense to me...
> 
> ...



and... better wear Fireman's gloves if you want to use the saw on its side - like felling...


----------



## Nikko (Jan 24, 2008)

It's pretty much a milling only saw, so the hands are far away (one on the throttle, one on the mill, none on the handle). The old ex. outlet bounced the exhaust off the ground and back in my face so I was in a cloud for the whole pass down the log. Not pleasant and it kinda takes the fun out of it. This way the exhaust is up and away from the normal orientation of the saw and It should make for cleaner breathing air. As for the rubber, I thought the same thing, but the old outlet is about the same distance away as the new ones, just on opposing sides and these outlets are actually in front of the handle, not pointed right at it. The pictures make it look worse than it is.

I'll be milling a 30" walnut this weekend with it, I guess we'll know soon enough.


----------



## country boy (Jan 24, 2008)

*2159*

heres my 2159 muffler mod used two 1/2" pipe and i crimped off the tube that goes to the top original outlet.


----------



## Nikko (Jan 27, 2008)

Milled the walnut today and I gotta say, I'm pretty pleased with the muffler mod. I'm not sure it has more oomph - never milled a walnut before so I don't have anything to compare it to. But I was running a little faster than an inch per second in 16" (ish) wide wood (someone stole the big end of the log!). Pretty hard to complain.

But the really nice thing was that there was absolutely no exhaust in my face - first time that's been the case. It was all re-directed away from me and boy, did that ever make a difference.

Oh - the handle still has all it's rubber and in fact never even got warm (I was milling w/o gloves and checked it a few times) - no problem. 

I'm not sure the mod could be better for the purpose it was supposed to serve. At this point I'd not change a thing.

having your son run the mill for the first time was just plain cool 

Nikko


----------



## Brownpot Deaton (Feb 3, 2008)

here's pictures of one i have to clean it up still.....(hope they show up...first picture post)
it looks bad but 5 minutes and only a mig welder...no other tools  cept dremel so had to weld with muffler on..,,:jawdrop:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 3, 2008)

Brownpot Deaton said:


> here's pictures of one i have to clean it up still.....(hope they show up...first picture post)
> it looks bad but 5 minutes and only a mig welder...no other tools  cept dremel so had to weld with muffler on..,,:jawdrop:



maybe a little more practice on the mig wouldnt go wrong! 
to make a tidy job with a mig you need to make all the metal your welding bare with no rust or paint.
also use a shade of filter you can see though i use an autochange mask set at #9 but use a #8 sometimes i find i cant see what im doing on thin metal with low settings with a #10.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 3, 2008)

036 mig part of scrench cordless drill 4.5"angle grinder no23 torx 30 mins well spent!

<a href="http://s244.photobucket.com/albums/gg35/scotclayshooter/?action=view&current=036mufflermod2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg35/scotclayshooter/036mufflermod2.jpg" border="0" alt="036 muffler mod 2"></a>


----------



## oldirty (Feb 3, 2008)

hey nikko. good to see you all PPE'd up and leaving your son high and dry. lol

kidding.

good times i bet


----------



## Nikko (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL!!

Yeah, I know - believe me! I buried the bar by about 18" before I turned it over to him, and I wasn't even planning to do that. But I glanced up at him, saw "the look" in his eye and got him on the mill before he had a chance to say no. 

I've never seen his chest so puffed up as it was when he packed that slab away


----------



## Brownpot Deaton (Feb 3, 2008)

well ...
scotclayshooter,...it was a strange situation i was hoping not to explain...and i agree totally....but i had one night to do it because the next morning was the only night id get to run it for a month(and i HATE waiting if i can do anything about it) and i only know one guy with a welder....so i borrowed a friends truck(long story) who need it back an hour later. drove across town, cut everything up, hook up welder,immediately got a phone call saying bring truck back soon, so left muffler on, and just did what i could, said thank you , owe you one ....or two, and left...oh..and it was 10pm and outside with a dim porch light...but im happy w/ it//kinda kool looking to me..but im new to this stuff...(just thought i'd let you know i'm not completely stupid when it comes to working with my hands....although doing all this at night instead of waiting a month might go against me in not thinking correctly category.... )


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 3, 2008)

Brownpot Deaton said:


> well ...
> scotclayshooter,...it was a strange situation i was hoping not to explain...and i agree totally....but i had one night to do it because the next morning was the only night id get to run it for a month(and i HATE waiting if i can do anything about it) and i only know one guy with a welder....so i borrowed a friends truck(long story) who need it back an hour later. drove across town, cut everything up, hook up welder,immediately got a phone call saying bring truck back soon, so left muffler on, and just did what i could, said thank you , owe you one ....or two, and left...oh..and it was 10pm and outside with a dim porch light...but im happy w/ it//kinda kool looking to me..but im new to this stuff...(just thought i'd let you know i'm not completely stupid when it comes to working with my hands....although doing all this at night instead of waiting a month might go against me in not thinking correctly category.... )



LOL who cares what it looks like as long as it works! but i would re-touch it in a month if it was mine. you might want to resize those photos in future anyone on dial up would have to let them load for a week!!
let us know how it cut? 
i cant belive the difference it made to mine 
rep coming your way once i reload


----------



## Brownpot Deaton (Feb 3, 2008)

it worked pretty good yesrterday, but could not get it to idle at all, finally gave up..but it cuts much stronger...20inch square tooth and if i use the dawgs, i can pull hard with one arm on the tank handle in oak that's been cut down for about 3-4 months, but if i cut straight down without turning the saw by using dawgs, it will literally let me lean over it, but after a while the low end finally gives out. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 3, 2008)

Brownpot Deaton said:


> it worked pretty good yesrterday, but could not get it to idle at all, finally gave up..but it cuts much stronger...20inch square tooth and if i use the dawgs, i can pull hard with one arm on the tank handle in oak that's been cut down for about 3-4 months, but if i cut straight down without turning the saw by using dawgs, it will literally let me lean over it, but after a while the low end finally gives out. :greenchainsaw:



I guess you reset the carb? mine had opposite problem as idle was way too high untill i adjusted ALL the settings! did your saw have limiter caps?


----------



## Brownpot Deaton (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah limiter caps....i can get it to idle pretty rough but the idle is so high the chain spins. can i jet "cut" the tabs off the plastic heads on the adjustments or do i have to remove other stuff?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 4, 2008)

Brownpot Deaton said:


> yeah limiter caps....i can get it to idle pretty rough but the idle is so high the chain spins. can i jet "cut" the tabs off the plastic heads on the adjustments or do i have to remove other stuff?



If this is for your 359 husky yeah it you have a good exacto knife I suppose you could slice them off,,, but if the screws have a spring on them I would just remove them/pry them straight off,,,and Chunk them!!!!!!

They should slide off with a little persuasion,,,,,, once you get them off then you can base line the carb a good place to start is do a search on carbtune with madsens in it and you should find a link to the Madsens Archived carb tuning webpage,,,, it is all you need,,,, I have it as a favorite on my P/C @ home but not on this Computer,,,, gently bottom out the L&H then back them out to 1+1/4 and go from there,,,,,, If you have any trouble make sure when you are tuning that you have @ lweast 1/2 a tank of fresh fuel mix and warm the saw up good,,,,,    

Isn't about time for a GTG @ the Aggiewoodbutchr's


----------



## Erick (Feb 4, 2008)

OK I've been reading this thread and didn't want folks to get discouraged thinking this muffler mod stuff is hard or that it requires a welder or a lot of time and skills they don't have.

I've posted this before but here’s the muffler cover on my MS260.








And here's the one on my MS460






I pulled the screens on both, and you'll want to open up the cages inside the case as well. Both done with a $6.00 carbide bit on my dremel tool, only took about 15 minutes each including disassembly/assembly time, work time, and clean up.

The nicest part is it only takes a few minutes to put the screens back into there factory locations if I'm going to be cutting on state or federal ground. 

I've got welders, torches, rods, and all the tools I need but why make it harder than it needs to be. I'll likely do the "pipe" type mod on the 084 when I get it done but only because it's not practical to do it the other way. All of my other saws have the same type mod I posted above.


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 4, 2008)

Pics of the 028S mod


----------



## Brownpot Deaton (Feb 4, 2008)

*i agree...*

yeah..i think i have that book marked too..i just did not have a computer...i guess i should've remembered anyway, but i was soo excited...yeah i think it is time for another get together..didn't he mention finding an old 090 he was thinking about buying? not that he needs it! that 084 is demon!!!! i didn't want to touch it...but i think i may this time...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 4, 2008)

*carb Tune Basics*

Here it is,,,, http://web.archive.org/web/20051018212959/www.madsens1.com/sawtune.htm


  

I just got my project 084 hope to have it going in a couple of weeks!!!!!!


----------



## Brownpot Deaton (Feb 4, 2008)

sounds like you got jealous of Jared:greenchainsaw: ...what all you planning on doing to it???opcorn:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 4, 2008)

Brownpot Deaton said:


> sounds like you got jealous of Jared:greenchainsaw: ...what all you planning on doing to it???opcorn:



Nahhh!!! Ive always wanted one,,,, we have one but it is my Uncles and it is not gonna be touched,,,, it runs real good,,,, I just wanted one to Mod after I ran Jareds,,,,

I think Envious is a better choice of words,,,, will deck the cylinder/radius the piston to give it some compression then widen the Exhaust port and give it a little intake timing advance and of course work on the transfers a bit and a muffler mod for sure!!!! this thread is about Muffler Mods Eh??????? just trying to stay on toipic.....


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 4, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Nahhh!!! Ive always wanted one,,,, we have one but it is my Uncles and it is not gonna be touched,,,, it runs real good,,,, I just wanted one to Mod after I ran Jareds,,,,
> 
> I think Envious is a better choice of words,,,, will deck the cylinder/radius the piston to give it some compression then widen the Exhaust port and give it a little intake timing advance and of course work on the transfers a bit and a muffler mod for sure!!!! this thread is about Muffler Mods Eh??????? just trying to stay on toipic.....




Hmmmm........I think I need another one.......  




.


----------



## bama (Feb 4, 2008)

With some of the muffler mods I have seen on this thread, it makes me wonder if suckback will become an issue. There is a lot more possibility with the larger orfices.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

Seriously, I loved the different pics. I have got to get busy on my first.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 8, 2008)

bama said:


> With some of the muffler mods I have seen on this thread, it makes me wonder if suckback will become an issue. There is a lot more possibility with the larger orfices.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Seriously, I loved the different pics. I have got to get busy on my first.



most of the cheaper saws suffer from suckback echos especially o sorry i mis-spelt it should have been they SUCK BAD lol


----------



## kevin j (Feb 8, 2008)

madsens in it and you should find a link to the Madsens Archived carb tuning webpage,,,, it is all you need,,,, I have 



has madsens1 site moved? It's been gone for a year or more, when I wrote them long time back they said hacked, apparently not intending to put it back together.

Was an awesome site for information and if its back up I'd like to know where.

k


----------



## gremlin (Feb 10, 2008)

here are a few of my saws i just did these mufflers earlier today. sound great well see how they perform tomorrow


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 10, 2008)

*028 lol*



gremlin said:


> here are a few of my saws i just did these mufflers earlier today. sound great well see how they perform tomorrow



you only have 2 028's that need fixen, number sounds low. llmao


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's my 346xp I just did. Sounds good.


----------



## gremlin (Feb 10, 2008)

*028s*

i picked up the first 028 form a guy i work with it runs great so far the others i bought from a fella i did some work for. He had three of them and sold all three for 100 bill.They run wont need work. I am a freak for chain saws i have many many more ha ha but only list the ones that i like


----------



## woodyman (May 10, 2008)

*ms310*

This is the muffler gremlin did for me(thanks gremlin,great job).Sorry about pictures its my first time with my sisters camera.I cant get the pictures on right now will try later.


----------



## woodyman (May 10, 2008)

*ms310*

Tried again,not too good with PCS,would rather be out in the woods.


----------



## timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

here is an 088 muffler I did up last night.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 10, 2008)

Did you get any measurable gains from just the muffler and carb retuning? I might do mine also, but it's so damn loud right now it "hurts" 

Sure is nice to have the removable panel!


----------



## timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

It picked up some, maybe 10-15%, then port work helped some too, total 30 or 40% over stock. But it's a conservative porting job as it will spend some time milling.


----------



## Four Paws (May 10, 2008)

Not for the woods...well, at least not on Forest Service ground.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 10, 2008)

timberwolf said:


> here is an 088 muffler I did up last night.



Sweet,,,, Nice work TW,,,,,,



Four Paws said:


> Not for the woods...well, at least not on Forest Service ground.



FP you gonna put a deflector on that hole????


----------



## woodyman (May 10, 2008)

*ms310*

Trying again to put a picture on:bang:


----------



## OilHead (May 11, 2008)

Brownpot Deaton said:


> it worked pretty good yesrterday, but could not get it to idle at all, finally gave up..but it cuts much stronger...20inch square tooth and if i use the dawgs, i can pull hard with one arm on the tank handle in oak that's been cut down for about 3-4 months, but if i cut straight down without turning the saw by using dawgs, it will literally let me lean over it, but after a while the low end finally gives out. :greenchainsaw:


 The best way to get rid of that idle nag is to adjust the pop off pressure to 15-17 lbs. Kind of like installing a set of exhaust headers & then expecting the carburator to keep up with it. Interestig though nowhere will you find info on it . I'm beginning to think the boys upstairs had something to do with this starting years ago.


----------



## MAG58 (May 11, 2008)

*Jonsered CS 2135 T muffler mod*

Taken out the small outlet and open it up, and I can use the spark-screen if I need to...


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 11, 2008)

Hi how does it run now? Is the idle steady? Does it hold tune?
I think the exit hole you have is bigger than what i have on my 7900!
Blsnelling had problems when he went too big on the exit on one of his saws and it wouldnt hold tune or idle well


----------



## woodyman (May 11, 2008)

*ms 310*

Trying to post pictures again,dont seem to be having any luck.I have them in PC but when I try to get them on I keep getting (upload of file failed)any advice would help


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 11, 2008)

woodyman said:


> Trying to post pictures again,dont seem to be having any luck.I have them in PC but when I try to get them on I keep getting (upload of file failed)any advice would help



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=62534&page=5&highlight=post+pictures

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=18967

Try the above they should be enough wisdom to help you through!
Fair chance you havnt made the pics small enough to be accepted
Cheers if your still stuck ask again


----------



## ray benson (May 11, 2008)

File size under 300k?


----------



## Erick (May 11, 2008)

woodyman said:


> Trying again to put a picture on:bang:





ray benson said:


> File size under 300k?



Yup, Make sure your file size (picture) is under 300 (right click on the picture on your computer and then left click on "properties" and it will tell you the file size) if it's over 300 you will need to down size it.

and then follow the instructions in this thread

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204

still the best explanation ever offered on AS (IMO) nice job Will


----------



## MAG58 (May 11, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Hi how does it run now? Is the idle steady? Does it hold tune?
> I think the exit hole you have is bigger than what i have on my 7900!
> Blsnelling had problems when he went too big on the exit on one of his saws and it wouldnt hold tune or idle well



It run's great, best at WOT 13600 whit spark-screen (max recommended RPM 13800). The exit hole is not so *big*  , about 70-80% of the cylinder muffler port.


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 11, 2008)

LOL looks better in the new pics!
Is this your first mod or are the rest done?
Glad to see someone in Norway muffler mods their saws!
Hint Hint ST lol Going to have to get the mods to change his name to StockSawTroll lol


----------



## MAG58 (May 11, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> LOL looks better in the new pics!
> Is this your first mod or are the rest done?
> Glad to see someone in Norway muffler mods their saws!
> Hint Hint ST lol Going to have to get the mods to change his name to StockSawTroll lol



It's the first muffler mod to my newer Jonsered saw's, but I have done muffler mods to many Husky and Partner saw's.

Here is a thread about my rebuilding of 2 old Husky 36 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=51021


----------



## woodyman (May 11, 2008)

*ms310*

Cant seem to get a picture on,I checked size and it says 2.36MB(2,486,782 bytes). Is this too big?I dont know:monkey: Wish I was out cutting wood or Im using a #### cyber-shot 6.0 megapixels it has 12x opital zoom.


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 11, 2008)

woodyman said:


> Cant seem to get a picture on,I checked size and it says 2.36MB(2,486,782 bytes). Is this too big?I dont know:monkey: Wish I was out cutting wood or Im using a #### cyber-shot 6.0 megapixels it has 12x opital zoom.



You see where it says 2.36mb you need to resize below 0.30mb but 0.10mb will be better for anyone on here with a slow connection!
If you upload to photobucket.com you can resize on the website copy and paste the IMG code and bobs your uncle

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204&page=2

or try the above link once you resize 
Cheers
Tommy


----------



## woodyman (May 11, 2008)

*ms310*

ms310 mod .


----------



## ray benson (May 11, 2008)

timberwolf said:


> here is an 088 muffler I did up last night.



Nice removal panel on the muffler. Did you fabricate it?


----------



## woodyman (May 11, 2008)

*ms310*

Have no idea how I did it:monkey: ,but it took most the weekend. .That ms310 mod muffler is the one gremlin did for me. It not only looks good but it sounds sweetThanks again gremlin great job.


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 11, 2008)

Now all you have to do is learn how to post the pics this way
great lloking mod!


----------



## Dapper Dan (May 11, 2008)

Did this one on my 361 awhile back.


----------



## woodyman (May 12, 2008)

*husky 44*

Here is one I did on my 1980 husky 44 in between Not much just gutted out and one extra hole and adjusted carb.Can feel the extra power:jawdrop: when im limming with it


----------



## gremlin (May 12, 2008)

woodyman said:


> Have no idea how I did it:monkey: ,but it took most the weekend. .That ms310 mod muffler is the one gremlin did for me. It not only looks good but it sounds sweetThanks again gremlin great job.



hey no prob dude. im super stoked that you like it


----------



## MAG58 (May 14, 2008)

Muffler-modded my 2152 this days, not tested the saw i wood yet but there is a faster throttle respond and it's louder


----------



## mimilkman1 (May 14, 2008)

Gremlin, great looking mod on that 310 muffler, sweet!  

Kyle


----------



## gremlin (May 14, 2008)

mimilkman1 said:


> Gremlin, great looking mod on that 310 muffler, sweet!
> 
> Kyle



thank you


----------



## chevy_tech (May 17, 2008)

SCOTCLAYSHOOTER, could you explain what carb adjustments you made to your 036 after the muffler mod. After modding the muffler on mine, the plug has a white color to it and id like to tune the carb myself. Also how much louder is your saw over stock? Thanks.


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 17, 2008)

chevy_tech said:


> SCOTCLAYSHOOTER, could you explain what carb adjustments you made to your 036 after the muffler mod. After modding the muffler on mine, the plug has a white color to it and id like to tune the carb myself. Also how much louder is your saw over stock? Thanks.



Heres a little more
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=61075

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=61292

I did turn the l and h up a little before starting the saw.
and listened to the madsens tuning demo a few times before i had a go at setting the saw.(use headphones you can hear whats going on much better!)
It was still a bit rich as it would 4stroke in the cut so i leaned it out a little more in the wood just counting in my head until it cut the quickest!
It is louder but not too bad not like my fs250 that will make your ears bleed without muffs


----------



## nap69 (May 22, 2008)

*Dolmar 111 mufler mod*

Here is muffler mod on a 111,i cant weld or braze etc so did best with what i can do.














 


 


Regards
Neil


----------



## romeo (May 22, 2008)

Here is a nice purdy duel port which uses another factory screen for a 681 solo.




But this fugly azz 372 will beat the dog snot out of it


----------



## teacherman (May 25, 2008)

*MS 192T into the fast lane! lol*

I decided to open up my 192T. I did some cipherin' and came up with somewhere around 75% of port size, a safe number that did make a definitely noticeable difference. The 12" bar probly didnt hurt either, 20.99 new with new chain. I think this saw would be fine with a 12" straight 3/8" picco like the 009 and 200T.

1. I doubled the size of the screen cover.










Then I added two holes to the exit opening.











Pretty clean saw.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 25, 2008)

cool looking mod on the 192T!!!!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Aug 26, 2008)

Muffler modded FS250 strimmer
The deflector pipe is a 17mm socket welded on with MIG the hole is 13mm and it runs a treat.


----------



## WidowMaker (Aug 26, 2008)

Four Paws said:


> Not for the woods...well, at least not on Forest Service ground.




====

Me thinks the "SuckBack" grimlins are gonna get ya on this one...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Aug 26, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Muffler modded FS250 strimmer
> The deflector pipe is a 17mm socket welded on with MIG the hole is 13mm and it runs a treat.


What made you choose a 17mm instead of a 16 or 18? lol Looks good!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Aug 26, 2008)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> What made you choose a 17mm instead of a 16 or 18? lol Looks good!



It was the one that was most used and abused and rounded out lol


----------



## heimannm (Sep 16, 2008)

*Here's one you don't see everyday...*

This is the muffler mod on the Super 44 I just picked up last week...and it came this way. 






I didn't have to do a thing.

Mark


----------



## woodyman (Sep 16, 2008)

Had to try it again.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 17, 2008)

371xp Bb.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Sep 17, 2008)

The first picture is my MS660 mod. I enlarged all the internal holes in the basket, enlarged the outlet, and then welded on an extension to keep the exhaust from blowing on the saw at the serial number. The saw is just a bit louder and has some power increase and retains the stock spark screen.






On my MS361 I took the muffler apart and gutted it, opened up the outlet and added an exhaust extension. This saw runs great and is much louder than stock but not horribly so. The extension is not as factory looking as the 660 version but does a good job keeping the exhuast stains off the saw.


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 17, 2008)

I like your mod on the 361!


----------



## tz666 (Sep 17, 2008)

*those are awsome*

great pics


----------



## tz666 (Sep 17, 2008)

*i have a ms 390*



woodyman said:


> ms310 mod .



are the muffs similar, would this be a good design for a ms 390


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice work on those mufflers banjo.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 17, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Nice work on those mufflers banjo.



No comments on my FS250 muffler mod? lol
I remember you asking for pics ages ago


----------



## PistonBroke (Sep 17, 2008)

Id like to do a muffler mod on my 361 and ms230,

As have never seen one done in the flesh before, i have a few questions.


-Does it matter where i make the new outlet hole?
-what size should the outlet hole be?
-what carby adjustments are needed?
-will this affect the warranty?
-will it be to loud to use in built up area's?

Any advise would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Sep 18, 2008)

Pistonbroke:

Welcome to the site, I am sure you can find lots of helpful information here.

I think this thread is mostly for pictures of mufflers so we can see how creative others have been.

You will find the answers to your question by using the "search" function contained in the header above. Use this function for researching muffler mods and oil or mixture questions as they have all been discussed at length. The 361 muffler mods are covered in detail. Yes it will be louder and your neighbors will notice, yes you will have to adjust your carb, yes it will use more fuel, your dealer may not be amused.


----------



## PistonBroke (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you Banjo,

I'll be sure to post my pics once im done.


----------



## gremlin (Jan 21, 2009)

hey guys. 
sorry i havent been online much lately. Have had alot going on around here. But i think im back for good now


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 21, 2009)

This needs to be a sticky cuz ive learned alot just by reading this thread


----------



## mimilkman1 (Jan 21, 2009)

gremlin said:


> hey guys.
> sorry i havent been online much lately. Have had alot going on around here. But i think im back for good now



Hey there I thought you fell off the face of the earth. Glad u r ok.

Kyle


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 21, 2009)

here's the one i did on my 670 champ.


----------



## Brownpot Deaton (Jan 21, 2009)

heres some of a 365 special muffler with a 288 deflector...not meant to look that great, but don't help that it got left in the rain one night....

View attachment 87567


View attachment 87568


and here's the muffler on my 2100...it's really a 480 muffler(if im not mistaken) bakc when there was the option of the side deflector or the jungle muffler exhuast(which is huge...) so i cut out part of the restrictive piping in the muffler and add the jungle muffler deflector plate as well,...so it breaths really good now, just have a little problem with hearing afterwords...lol

View attachment 87569


View attachment 87570


----------



## yo2001 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dirty but one of mine.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 21, 2009)

gremlin said:


> hey guys.
> sorry i havent been online much lately. Have had alot going on around here. But i think im back for good now


 Hey gremlin glad your back,I to thought you fell off the face of the earth.Your the one that got me going with all this modding stuff and I can't thank you enough.Heres the muffler on my 026 I just finished a woods port on.Muffler design look familiar?


----------



## almondgt (Jan 21, 2009)

Freakingstang said:


>



Nice job on the repair of the cylinder fins. What is your secret to repair? I have a cylinder in need of two wings reattached.


----------



## bwalker (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## blsnelling (Jan 22, 2009)

NE 346XP






084






Redmax 3800






064






066 before I shortened the pipe






066 Red Light






361






460


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 22, 2009)

heh heh heh WILDthing


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 22, 2009)

Here was my first try at it on a 036, my welding needs work before I start on the 361.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 22, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Here was my first try at it on a 036, my welding needs work before I start on the 361.



a scrench!?!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 22, 2009)

*Yes*

Yes it's a scrench only thing I could think of that went with a chainsaw, to do the mod with.


----------



## JohnJr (Jan 22, 2009)

heres mine on a 2165


----------



## CUCV (Jan 22, 2009)

*Gotta take credit*



almondgt said:


> Nice job on the repair of the cylinder fins. What is your secret to repair? I have a cylinder in need of two wings reattached.



Gotta take credit for the work I did... The Stihl 044 muffler mod and 372 fin welding is my work and saws. The secret to welding the fins of is 1. cleaning the weld area very well and preheating the whole part before welding. Sometimes I put the parts in the oven (don't tell the wife) but on this one I just heated it up with a torch. You just have to be very careful when preheating with the torch not to over heat or distort the part.

As you can see I did not do a great job preparing/cleaning the weld area on the 372 muffler mod and the welds are not as nice as on the fins. I find silicon bronze filler rod works great for muffler mods.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jan 22, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Here was my first try at it on a 036, my welding needs work before I start on the 361.



Good work! I used a part of a scrench to do my 036 but i cut off the hex part


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Jan 22, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> a scrench!?!



If you can get your other saw up close.....you may still be able to use your muffler stinger to tighten your bar nuts. (The ones on the saw...not the ones in the basket at the local pub).


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 22, 2009)

Jonsered 670 Super II...


----------



## Fettlst (Jan 22, 2009)

What kind of paint do you guys use on these mufflers after you weld/braze them to make them look so pretty and does it stay on long? Thanks


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Jan 22, 2009)

I use the VHT Ceramic exhaust paint that I get at the Automotive Parts store. Be sure to slowly cure it after painting in your oven. Then when you put it on the saw the first time I heat cycle it a few times and then let it sit for a while. 

I have found that if you put it on the saw and immediately start cutting wood.....the paint will come off where the muffler gets really hot.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jan 22, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Jonsered 670 Super II...



Some rare nice welds!
On this thread anyway

Check out post 40 for some really bad welding lol


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 22, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Some rare nice welds!
> On this thread anyway



Thanks!.. It's never easy welding thick stuff to thin stuff... TIG makes it easier though.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jan 22, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Thanks!.. It's never easy welding thick stuff to thin stuff... TIG makes it easier though.



Ive never used a TIG but i can weld thin metal with a MIG/MAG fairly well.
Its because i used to own 1970s and 80s Fords lol I had plenty practice 
Butt welding .6mm is tricky though, .9 is easy


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 22, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Ive never used a TIG but i can weld thin metal with a MIG/MAG fairly well.
> Its because i used to own 1970s and 80s Fords lol I had plenty practice
> Butt welding .6mm is tricky though, .9 is easy



A guy can always trigger weld thinner material with a mig... That takes all the hard out of it right there.

There's no replacement for the amperage control you get with TIG though. It's only handicap is travel speed... Much slower that MIG or a push-pull setup.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 22, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Yes it's a scrench only thing I could think of that went with a chainsaw, to do the mod with.



cool i just was surprised


----------



## gremlin (Jan 26, 2009)

mimilkman1 said:


> Hey there I thought you fell off the face of the earth. Glad u r ok.
> 
> Kyle



ya i did there for a while. all is well now. thank you


----------



## gremlin (Jan 26, 2009)

woodyman said:


> Hey gremlin glad your back,I to thought you fell off the face of the earth.Your the one that got me going with all this modding stuff and I can't thank you enough.Heres the muffler on my 026 I just finished a woods port on.Muffler design look familiar?



ya i had some rough times there for a while. im still kicking though. great job on that mod man looks great


----------



## yo2001 (Feb 14, 2009)

Finished my 034 muffler mod. Now it's sort of dual port.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Mar 10, 2009)

Im not so proud of this muffler mod my MIG welder was playing up, Im guessing its time for a new liner again GRRR
I left the original outlet and ground a hole through the back part of the muffler and fitted the deflector, Its just a bit of box section trimmed down to fit and an end welded on.

Its a 262XP that i have woods ported tightened the squish and fitted a new ring.
It runs really well (so far) I just fitted an 8 pin on it and it cuts like crazy in Scots pine with the 15" bar


----------



## 4mocajuns (Mar 14, 2009)

I call this the buckshot muffler mod on my 6401View attachment 92801


----------



## remington69078 (Mar 14, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> maybe a little more practice on the mig wouldnt go wrong!
> to make a tidy job with a mig you need to make all the metal your welding bare with no rust or paint.
> also use a shade of filter you can see though i use an autochange mask set at #9 but use a #8 sometimes i find i cant see what im doing on thin metal with low settings with a #10.




Wow an 8 or 9 shade for GMAW you will hurt your eyes should be set in between 10 and 11.


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 14, 2009)

359,

Looks fugly, but has served me well for over 2 years. She still wears the green cap, like a badge of courage.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Mar 14, 2009)

remington69078 said:


> Wow an 8 or 9 shade for GMAW you will hurt your eyes should be set in between 10 and 11.



Thats dragging up an old post! But i stand by what i posted the #8 is for welding car bodys at full reach at odd angles at 35 amps!
For stick welding I use darker shades but a 11 seems way too dark for most of my welding.


----------



## RNeurath (Mar 14, 2009)

*louvers?*

Any merit to this idea.Seems like an easy fix and some what adjustable depending on how much you open them up.I was thinking of cutting these on the side of my muffler.Picture is just shoddy attempt on a piece of scrap slit with Dremel cut off wheel.
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa221/neurath/IMG_0010.jpg


----------



## scotclayshooter (Mar 14, 2009)

RNeurath said:


> Any merit to this idea.Seems like an easy fix and some what adjustable depending on how much you open them up.I was thinking of cutting these on the side of my muffler.Picture is just shoddy attempt on a piece of scrap slit with Dremel cut off wheel.
> http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa221/neurath/IMG_0010.jpg



The fish gill mod is fairly common ive seen pics of a few on here and this was how i opened a 025 i had.

Good idea and works well.


----------



## Evan (Mar 14, 2009)

026 fixed H still runnin tad rich on top. might open uo the deflector now. shes revn much better than stock.





310 modded inside and the deflector is cut


looking through my gutted 359 muffler. it has 3 exit ports on the front of the muffler aswell as the factory top port









eshaust port lots bigger than factory. im thinking about going alittle wider still. this porting never ends and if i do it will be the 3rd time ive takn the grinder to it.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 24, 2009)

Heres one I just finished,it's a cat muffler off a 2006 Husky 359 e-tech.I cut the pipe off level with the bottom of the exhaust port inside the muffler then I cut on both sides of the deflector and pulled it back then I drilled around the pipe on the top and took it off and enlarged the exhaust port put the deflector cover back down and made an extension for the deflector and brased it all together.This should work great on a stock Husky 359.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 24, 2009)

More pics of the Husky 359 muffler mod.


----------



## sthil361 (Jan 5, 2010)

here my muffler mod sounds sweeet.. revs fast an holds high rpms cuttin.. it different machine
View attachment 120681


----------



## cpr (Jan 10, 2010)

Husky 141. Removed spark screen from support cage (it goes back in quickly). Drilled 4 1/4" holes then dremeled them out into pairs. Grinding stone to tidy things up. Not the prettiest, but it sounds mean and lets me pull 3/8 with a 7 pin instead of low-pro with a 6.






288xp. Cut out baffle on factoy port, cut deflector out of muffler inlet, and cut in a second port on left side. I trimmed the cover to fit. Both were painted with VHT rattle can.


----------



## Evan (Jan 10, 2010)

ill ad some more
026


----------



## Evan (Jan 10, 2010)

044 muffler









372














034


----------



## Evan (Jan 10, 2010)

066


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 10, 2010)

Lakeside53 said:


> and... better wear Fireman's gloves if you want to use the saw on its side - like felling...



NO kidding!


----------

